# corn pones



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

been wanting to try these and finally got to do it today while sitting around waiting on a phone call. real easy. corn meal, tbsp sugar, dash salt, an egg, tbsp bacon grease mixed with water till its a pasty consistency. spoon into hot grease, flip once. i love em. can't quit eating them. kind of a plain Jane hush puppy. next time i'll crumble up some bacon into the batter.
i'm kinda thinkin, cane syrup over em in the morning------


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll take a dozen to go! That looks good!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Good job, looks like what momma use to make. Throw in some bacon bits & chopped up jalapenos.

Just right. :thumbsup:

I'm hungry now, it's 5:30 getting close to supper time.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

A little bacon and some jalapeno and you are my bestest friend!!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

stc1993 said:


> Good job, looks like what momma use to make. Throw in some bacon bits & chopped up jalapenos.
> 
> Just right. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm hungry now, it's 5:30 getting close to supper time.


oh yeah, jalapeno, hadn't thought about that.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Those look mighty tasty, just like my granny used to make.

Pan fry them suckers in cast iron, little 3-4" pancakes with crispy browned edges.
Yeah, cane syrup, great break from ordinary waffles/pancakes.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Leave the sugar and egg out.*

Sugar in corn bread makes it a Yankee dish. No need for the egg either.

Corn meal, salt and hot water is all you need. Well, you gotta have fresh bacon grease.

I make these cakes every time I make pork chop stew. Goes great with chili too.

Mom called this "Hot Water Corn Bread."

BTW, you can use your version in a waffle iron if you use self-rising cornmeal. I'd still leave out the sugar though.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

What is the flat bread that old folks use to make that looks like pancakes about 8" diameter my mother called them "hoe cakes" or "whole Cakes."
I use to eat them like pancakes with cane syrup.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

stc1993 said:


> What is the flat bread that old folks use to make that looks like pancakes about 8" diameter my mother called them "hoe cakes" or "whole Cakes."
> I use to eat them like pancakes with cane syrup.


Pan fry like I suggested and they're exactly what you remember.
People called them either Johnny Cakes or Hoe Cakes.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

Onions! Cracklins! minus the sugar.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I bet that they were good ! Made me think of an old John Wayne movie ...he had corn pones in his saddle bags.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> I bet that they were good ! Made me think of an old John Wayne movie ...he had corn pones in his saddle bags.


Corn Dodgers!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's right ! Corn dodgers.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hard tack & corn dodgers.

If you read any of the Louis L'Amour books they used buffalo chips to heat the coffee. It didn't smoke much. Couldn't let the Indians find you.

He's the best cowboy & Indian writer ever. When I was young I bought all his paperbacks couldn't wait.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

stc1993 said:


> Hard tack & corn dodgers.
> 
> If you read any of the Louis L'Amour books they used buffalo chips to heat the coffee. It didn't smoke much. Couldn't let the Indians find you.
> 
> He's the best cowboy & Indian writer ever. When I was young I bought all his paperbacks couldn't wait.


i have complete Sackett collection.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's the one's the Sacketts. They are good books.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

stc1993 said:


> That's the one's the Sacketts. They are good books.


i called em airport books because if i bought one when i got to the airport, i could just about finish it by the time i arrived at my destination. another good series is John D McDonald's Travis McGee.


----------

